# 400 Pontiac with six pack



## nicken (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi

I've just bought an Pontiac GTO from 1968 with a Pontiac 400 engine. The engine got a "six pack" on it and my question simply is if anyone know if the six pack generates greater performance to the engine. And if so, how much?
I know that the standars Pontiac 400 got 350 hp.
I will also mount a Summit 2.5" exhaust system on it. Anyone knows if the exhaust makes any diffrences to the effect?

Best regards
/Niklas


----------



## nicken (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok, i belive i need to answer myself 

"On Pontiacs it is called a "Tripower". It does not make it faster. It just sounds better and looks way to cool."


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

nicken said:


> Ok, i belive i need to answer myself
> 
> "On Pontiacs it is called a "Tripower". It does not make it faster. It just sounds better and looks way to cool."


I was gonna correct ya on the terminology but I figured you'd figure it out yourself. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Six Pack is a MOPAR term for 3-2v carbs!!!!! Ans a Tri-power set up is VERY COOL. They were available on 64,65, 66 GTO......Eric:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

nicken said:


> Ok, i belive i need to answer myself
> 
> "On Pontiacs it is called a "Tripower". It does not make it faster. It just sounds better and looks way to cool."


It does in fact make it faster as the motor will make more power with the tri-power then with a single stock 4bbl and intake.
But if you wanted to trade for a stock intake and carb, send me a PM.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Rukee said:


> It does in fact make it faster as the motor will make more power with the tri-power then with a single stock 4bbl and intake.
> But if you wanted to trade for a stock intake and carb, send me a PM.


Now what do you need with another tri-power lol.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The Detailer said:


> Now what do you need with another tri-power lol.


Got a nice GP here it would be cool for.


----------

